# Adapter for Px4 17rd Mag in px4 compact



## Jaydee138 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if anybody makes adapter to allow the use of a 17 round full-size magazine, in the compact model PX-4 ( .40 caliber ) I have been looking everywhere ! I know they make an adapter for the subcompact to fill the gap between the f plate and the gun, but I can't find one for the compact.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think you will. There is a 3 round extension for PX4 magazines, at least in 9mm. The .40 compact has a 12 round magazine which may or may not have a 3 round extension available, but will work with the fullsize PX4 .40cal magazines. 

There is no full grip sleeve other than the one for the subcompact using full size magazines that I'm aware of. Why you would need one on the compact would be unusual and probably the reason why you can't find one.:smt083

I have a 3 round extension on my subcompact which serves as a full seamless grip. I interchange 17 round full size magazines with my 15 round magazines in my 9mm compact. Enough bb's for me.:smt083

Great pistol BTW.


----------

